# Can we bust them out?



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

The one in Parrish looks very well taken care of and I'll bet is someone's pet.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I did email J&L, although I am not sure if that was the right place.


I got an email, he was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Rue*

Miss Rue:

Thanks for emlg.

Gulf South Goldens would be for the one in LA

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Louisiana.htm

and Golden Rescue in FL would be for the Florida Golden.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Florida.htm

Here are all of the Golden Ret. Rescues by State:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MissRue*

MissRue:

Which dog was adopted?

Are you going to contact the other rescues for the other two?


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I emailed about the rescues about the other two. 

The male golden in the kill shelter was adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miss Rue*

Miss Rue:

Keep us posted.
Glad the Male Golden was adopted!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure will.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I emailed the FL guy to our volunteer in Tallahassee. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marathon*

Marathon thanks!!

Here's the Tallahassee Boy!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12387893
CLYDE 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A101847 
Tallahassee-Leon Community Animal Service Center, Tallahassee, FL 
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About CLYDE
Tallahassee-Leon Community Animal Service Center 
Tallahassee, FL 
850-891-2950 
[email protected];%[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: CLYDE PFId#12387893 Id#A101847

See more pets from Tallahassee-Leon Community Animal Service Center 
Share on Facebook 

HERE IS CLYDE!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12387893


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is CoCo in Louisiana*

Co Co

St. Tammany Humane Society
Covington, LA
985-892-7387 
[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11778504

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Our volunteer in Tallahassee said that she thinks he was adopted. He is no longer on their shelter website. She called about him a couple of weeks ago and he had been adopted. We'll double check today though, just to make sure.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, I had emailed about both, and then I went out of town for the holidays. I hope Clyde was adopted.


----------

